
Google Images quietly removes ‘exact size’ and ‘larger than’ search filters - sarreph
https://9to5google.com/2019/08/29/google-images-exact-size-filter-removed/
======
mujojeylen
solved[https://gogl.app/](https://gogl.app/)

